
Usage Statistics of Linux for Websites - rumanator
https://w3techs.com/technologies/details/os-linux
======
bediger4000
Something seems really off about the "statistics" presented here. For
instance, 71.3% of all websites "use Unix". Honestly, that seems really high
in these days of Solaris, AIX and HP-UX effectively disappearing. x86_64 rack
hardware is super cheap, and Linux is almost free, unless you really, really
want to pay for it.

